# Acres per hour



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Width(feet) x MPH x .08 = Ac. Per Hour

I was figuring a bushhog job for a neighbor and thought this formula may be interesting to some. I've used this for years and don't recall where it came from but seems to work. If using this formula..reduce equipment width if overlap is necessary. 
(Your results may differ)... B.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

This formula will change depending on how smooth the land is your bush hoggin.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BinVa said:


> Width(feet) x MPH x .08 = Ac. Per Hour
> 
> I was figuring a bushhog job for a neighbor and thought this formula may be interesting to some. I've used this for years and don't recall where it came from but seems to work. If using this formula..reduce equipment width if overlap is necessary.
> (Your results may differ)... B.


There are website with the going rates for this type of work. It's based on the size of the machine, the size of mower and the travel speed. It comes out to be around $50 per acre back in 2020. With the fuel rates today, that would be higher now.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I’m not sure about the speed but run my current tractor in 3rd low range at PTO 540. Using a 5’ cutter it takes close to an hour per acre. Really, it’s about same time as with the old 53 ford with same cutter, but much more enjoyable with modern tractor.

I’m just guessing, but cipher a 6’ cutter would take around 45 minutes an acre…. Given the small size of my place the added cut wouldn’t make money sense being I cut twice a year. I assume jumping up a gear would accomplish same time reduction, but honestly I’m not in a hurry. I would like the 6’ if I run into a deal, but being I don’t shred for money it’s not a big deal.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

There's not an appreciable difference in ground covered unless you step up width in 2' increments. I cut with either a 10' or 15' and see a difference in a couple of hours work. I find i overlap about 4"-6" with the 10' cutter and about 8"-12" with the 15' since it's harder to see the outside edge of the mower in tall grass. Ground speed will veri with expected cut quality, and thickness. Gearbox ratio(blade tip speed) also makes a difference in travel speed and cut quality for max efficiency. Along with tractor PTO hp and toque output. B


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Another factor, if I'm using my 15' batwing, I'm not cutting 15'. Probably 14' or a bit less. So when using Bin's formula I think you need to factor in the cut overlap.

Good stuff BinVa. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

BinVa said:


> There's not an appreciable difference in ground covered unless you step up width in 2' increments. I cut with either a 10' or 15' and see a difference in a couple of hours work. I find i overlap about 4"-6" with the 10' cutter and about 8"-12" with the 15' since it's harder to see the outside edge of the mower in tall grass. Ground speed will veri with expected cut quality, and thickness. Gearbox ratio(blade tip speed) also makes a difference in travel speed and cut quality for max efficiency. Along with tractor PTO hp and toque output. B


So there’s no need to worry about moving up to a 6’ from the old 5’??? I’ve only had a 5’ for years and just assumed a 6’ would cut some time. If it’s only a few minutes an acre it would be a waste.

based on your post I think I will just ride with the old shredder til it quits or I do.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Personally not worth the change. If you were in need of a replacement the only consideration would be that it was no less than wheel spread, so your not running over uncut crop. 6"-12" wider than tractor width is about minimum, so not to rub tires against hard objects as long as tractor HP allows. JMHO. B.


----------

